
Boost sales with a simple 7 step pre-call plan - PeteMitchell
https://www.medtechy.com/the-ticker/articles/2016/boost-sales-with-a-simple-7-step-pre-call-plan
======
PeteMitchell
Many sales reps and even project managers do not use a pre-call plan before
important meetings. This article reviews theirs and lets you download a blank
one for your next meeting.

